
YouTube CEO: Politicians can break our content rules - commoner
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/25/youtube-ceo-politicians-break-content-rules-1510919
======
rasz
In other YT news you cant say "shit" anymore
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHvkEPL7mVA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHvkEPL7mVA)

